# I would like to purchase a G scale BIG BOY 4-8-8-4



## markiemark (Jul 12, 2021)

If anyone knows of one available, please let me know


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I know of two offered in the past...one electric and one live steam. They were made by Aster in 1:32 scale that rode on G guage track. Hope that helps you find one. I saw the electric one in action at a local train show and it was quite impressive.


----------



## Jetguy (Mar 22, 2019)

I know of one locally, they are asking a rather high price ($1600) IMO for what it is. MTH G scale Bigboy but it's the PS2 version, the same price for the about to be released PS3 version later this year. That's what happens, people went nuts on MTH stuff, and ask insane prices. I was checking MTH to see what the earliest G bigboy, so according to this, it's PS2 3V, which is better than the 5V electronics I thought it might have had. https://mthtrains.com/70-3009-1
Antiques and Artisans Village | South Carolina


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

There were, and maybe still are, G scale forums like Mylargescale.com and Largescalecentral.com where you might get more responses. Good luck.


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

Accucraft has done electric and live steam powered 1:32nd scale, Aster did the same in the same scale. USA Trains did one in 1:29th scale I believe that was electric driven then MTH did one in 1:32nd scale that was electric driven. Good luck in your hunt, they can be hard to find and or quite expensive depending on which one you want.


----------

